# Αυτά και τα τοιαύτα



## Eltheza

Μy best friend's Mum uses this expression often to finish off a topic of converstion, instead of just, "Αυτά!"

She's from Kalamata in the Peloponnese. Has anybody else come across it? Is it a local expression or is it perhaps just peculiar to my friend's Mum (?)


----------



## Δημήτρης

I'm just going to correct your spelling, it's "_τοιαύτα_". 
Never heard of this expression. I guess it's just part of her idiolect.


----------



## Eltheza

Thank you, Δημήτρη! I think so too! Thanks for the correction.


----------



## ireney

Hey there!
There is an expression, "και τα τοιαύτα". It means "and so on", "etc". Literally, it means "and the similar", "and the things/whatever of the same kind/of that kind". An internet search of the expression will give you a good idea of where it is used.
Τοιούτος (τοιαύτη, τοιούτον) is an ancient Greek pronoun meaning "such a one", "similar" (τοιούτος in modern Greek is derogatory and rather old fashioned slang for a male homosexual).
I've never heard "τα τοιαύτα" without "και" at its start. Nor have I heard anyone using it in "αυτά"'s place though.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Eltheza

Σ'ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ, ireney, για την περιεκτική απάντηση!

It helps a lot!


----------



## kalpan

We  don't  say  in   Greece  just  "Αυτα"   to  finish  a  topic ,but  we  say :  "Ααααυτααα"  (with prolonged "α" )  .any  times  has the meaning  that we  are boring with the  situation or the subject of the comversation or we have  nothing  else to  say..........


----------



## Eltheza

I beg to differ, kalpan - I think you're being humourous;-)!

I lived in Greece for many years (Zakynthos and Athens) and I heard both the short and the long version!


----------



## kalpan

Dear  Eltheza
"Αυτα  και  τα  τοιαυτα"  may  has  the  meaning  : ...και τα  παρομοια   or it  takes  the  place   of  a  full  stop. Any  way  in  Creta(my  orgin )   or  in  Salonka,  where i'm living , i  have  never  heard    a  frase  like  these.


----------

